# weird bubbles on grass like plant



## mranimal (Apr 13, 2012)

there are weird tiny bubbles forming together in what looks like a mucus-y liquid around the leaves on a grassy plant and also on a part of a rock. Any idea what it is and how i can get rid of it???


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

mranimal said:


> there are weird tiny bubbles forming together in what looks like a mucus-y liquid around the leaves on a grassy plant and also on a part of a rock. Any idea what it is and how i can get rid of it???


Cuckoos spit ...


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

A picture or better description would help.


----------



## djarmstrong (Dec 22, 2009)

Could be oxygen bubbles, plants will does this in a healthy tank .

_But it may not be so have a search on the internet about it ._*
*


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Keep an eye on the colour, as cyanobacter (blue green algae) starts out looking like mucousy bubbles, before turning into a slimy blue/green covering over everything.

Ade


----------



## Scrimey (May 12, 2012)

Could it be snail eggs, if you have snails that is ?


----------



## mranimal (Apr 13, 2012)

Scrimey said:


> Could it be snail eggs, if you have snails that is ?


Sadly do have snails, hope its not that, 
Looks like a miniature version of cuckoos spit


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Sounds like snail eggs to me,best remove them if possible before they hatch.


----------

